# 
.    ,   .   -2, -3     () ?

----------


## 2007

, -   ,   .      -15,     ,      -2  ...  ..  -  -2 , .. -3,     -2,       .

----------


## Svetishe

-2      .         .

----------


## 2007

. :        ?   ,    , , ,  ,     ,    ,      .  ,       (       ),          .

----------


## Svetishe

1.    ,          .
2.        .
3.   ,  ,    .

----------

> -2      .         .


 ,    ? -2     .       -2      .   -2     "   "       .

----------

,         ,   
        ?

----------


## Svetishe

_" -", 2006, N 11_

*:*  2006 .              . ,          .            .    . 3.1.5.1             81-1.99           ,    -   . ,       (  ),         .       -   , -   .
         (..       ),   ,    ,   ,        .        ,        , -,       .     :     ,    .   - ,    ?

*:*              ,  ,        ,   ,    (. 743  ).
                81-35.2004,      05.03.2004 N 15/1 ( - ).
 . 4.10   ,     (),      ,     .       ,    .          ,   ,    (. 4.22 ).
        (. 704  ),        (. 745  ),       (. 713  ).
         ,     .   ,      , ..  ,         . 220        .         (   ) ,   , ..  (. 2 . 220  ).
 ,             . ,     ,   ,           , ..    .
       N -2           N -3     .       (,      ()  16.12.2005 N 101 "           N 1-").
         .                ,          (. 5 . 154  ).
  ,                ,       ,    .
           -        (.     31.10.2000 N 94)       - ,      28.12.2001 N 119 ( -  ).        003 ",   "  ,     , ..  ,      (. 156  ).
     10 "",  7 ",     "      ()    (. 157  ).

_.

  ""

09.11.2006_

----------

,            .            .    . 4.22           81-35.2004,      05.03.2004  15/1           ,       .  ,      (  ),         .

    - ,        ,        .                      -      ,       .    ,    -15       (.     30.10.1997 71,  .  21.01.2003).         ,       (:       __).

     ,   . 714 K           .             ,    .       ,     ,      .


           -2       ,        -15.  -2          -2             + =  (     )
       N -2           N -3     .       (,      ()  16.12.2005 N 101 "           N 1-").
   ,       .             .

----------


## Svetishe

> -2       ,        -15.  -2          -2             + =  (     )


       ,    ,        .           ,     ,    .

----------

> ,    ,        .           ,     ,    .


  ,       .        100 .     300   30 000 .   20 000   10 000 .   100 000 +   (30 000) 50 000  150 000.      -2   116 600 ( 100 000    16 600)  -2   100  ,    33.33 (     )     ?     10 000    100 .                  08  .
     .         ,             ,   .                     ?

----------


## Svetishe

,       ,           .       , , ...
  ,    .     :      .         .

----------


## 2007

,  .    ,  - ...      ...     ...    .  -,   , .       -2.       - .

----------


## 2007

,    .      "".   ,    ,          - - , ,       ,    .        ,         -   (.. ),  ,      ,    .        -  .   ,      -  -   ,  -2   -  ""  " ".  100 3  (      300,   400 .  1 3) -  20 000     ./.  20 000   0 ./.   ".".  ,             (     ).  ,   ,        .  ,  ,            .     -   - , ,  .        ,      ,     .

----------

> ,    .     :      .         .


 ...    -    -    ,  .  -    ,    .       .   18   ,  - 4,       - 8 .   ,      .      -   1   ,    -   5...  ,    3,5 ... , ,...       ,    .

----------


## 2007

,    ...       !

----------


## Svetishe

*2007*,      ,     ,     .

----------

. .
 .  :     ,   ,       ,   .     ,     -3,            ?????
   ,       ,   ,   ,         ,   ????????

----------


## Svetishe

?           ,       .

----------

?      ?

----------


## Svetishe

100     100 ,    200    36 .    90    16,2 ,   : 36 -16,2=19,8
   ,     18 .    .

----------

, 
   ()  (      ). 1000  ,  ..  152,54.   ,  ""      152,54 - ?        ,          - ?

----------


## Svetishe

,         1000 ,  ,    .       ,      ,     ,       .              .

----------

,    ,    ,    1000.       ,         ,              .             , ?

----------

!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Svetishe

> !


  , .   :yes:

----------

,        ()  -2       (   ,    )    -2               .
  ,       ?

----------

.    ,    .      ,         ! .     !

----------


## 07

!    ,        .      ?        1000 .;       ,  ,   ,    ,        . ?
    ?
       003;
   . .:  003

         ??? :Help!:

----------


## Svetishe

..      ?    , 
 003.1 
 003.2   
 003.2   
 003.1

----------


## 07

.       .
    . :Smilie:

----------


## 07

,   -15,   1 ". "   003,      ,   ! 
    ? . 003     ...       ?       ?

----------


## Svetishe

, ..   ,     ,    .    ,

----------


## 07

!

----------

,            003.   1 7 ,    ,       ,  -4      .  ?
 ,        -15,  ,  -29,  ?      -4 ,   ,      .   (   )   -4,     .
    .             .    ,        (   ),  ,  -29    ,       .             ,   ?   -     -4?

----------


## Svetishe

,   .   ,    ,  , , .   " "

----------

-29   ?

----------


## Svetishe

-29   ,    .

----------

,  -  (   ,      -29),  -4  ?

----------


## Svetishe

-4 -  , ..   ,   ?
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=215089

----------

.    ,        (   ),  ,  -29    ,       .             ,   ?   -     -4?[/QUOTE]

    .
       -4!   ,          .  ,        ,      2   -4         !

----------


## Svetishe

.

----------

?       ,       ?
      ! ,        ,    .      ,  -        (,   ),     .  ,   -4 .  14  ( )        3    -4 .

----------


## Svetishe

> ?       ,       ?


   ?      ?          ,         .

----------

,     ,       ?
        ?      !

----------


## Svetishe

,              . : 


> ,         .

----------


## O.FA

> -2      .         .


,      ?   ,      :Frown:

----------


## Svetishe

?       4,            "  ......  "       ,       .

----------


## O.FA

,     .
  :       -2   .
   .   :
 10.7  10.8 (    )
            :
 08.3  10.7

  ,    -2    + ,   
 08.3  60 -          .  !
      -2    .
 -?  :Frown:

----------


## Svetishe

,  :    ,      10.7,    .  ,   -     ,      08    (-)    (   ).

----------


## O.FA

> ,  :    ,      10.7,    .  ,   -     ,      08    (-)    (   ).


..  -     .      ?

----------


## Svetishe

,              ,           .

----------


## O.FA

> ,              ,           .


 ,  !  :Big Grin:

----------


## olia2203

!   , - , - .  ,       -4,     ,    ,         ,    -      ,       .  ? , ,  ,   .

----------


## Server56

> ,    -      ,       .


    , ...   .
    ,     .
  .
  ,     -4      ,   .
  -   ,     .      .

----------


## Svetishe

?  , ,               .
. -4 -          ,  -12 - ,  -15,

----------


## olia2203

. -4 -          ,  -12 - ,  -15,  [/QUOTE]

,  -15.  . ,        .    .  -  ?

----------


## Svetishe

,   ?   ,         ,         .          .

----------


## olia2203

-15    ?    -  -         ,         ?   ?

----------


## Svetishe

.        ,     ,             .              ,   .,       .      ,      ,   ?      ,   -15     . ,    ,         .

----------


## olia2203

,    ,

----------


## olia2203

,    ,   -     -  ,               -  ,      ,              .  -    .   ,   ?

----------


## Server56

,     ,  .
      ... :EEK!:

----------


## SkullLaugh

> ,    ,   -     -  ,               -  ,      ,              .  -    .   ,   ?


        ...      ...

, ,     ,          (    )  ,      :
1)            .          (-2, -3) __ ;
2)          (   !)     ,          .1.           -  ,        ,     ;
3) ,         (  ,  ,        ..).        ,   -       (.1)     ,         .             "     ...  ...  ...",  -,        ,   -  .
4)   .1-3        .    (    )                 .             ,     .

     .

  ,      .  "" -      )

----------


## olia2203

*SkullLaugh*, ,     ,   ,     ,    .

----------


## SkullLaugh

> *SkullLaugh*, ,     ,   ,     ,    .


 -   ,   )      .

----------


## olia2203

,         /       !

----------


## Svetishe

*olia2203*,         ?

----------


## olia2203

, ,   ,       .

----------


## olia2203

,   ,

----------


## Svetishe

,      ,       -.     ,    .
           , ..   ,     ,                 ,           .

----------


## marina55924

.     :Help!:  .       ( ),           ,      , ..,  . ,     ?    : 
 -   ( , ,    )  -12+,  ()    ()   ,       ,     -2, -3+-.
 ,     ?  ?      ,        :Embarrassment:  
-         -2  ? (        -12, ..,     )
 -    
.

----------


## Server56

,   .
.
1.      ,      ,      -2    (  ,   )   .
2.        .   ,     ,   ,    .   .
  ,    ,  ,     .  ,   ,   ,      .
  .
 .
 10  60 - 100 .
 19  60 - 18 .
 68  19 - 18 .

 20  10 - 100 .
     - 100, 90  120 ,   -  .
    /,     ,     -   .

----------


## Svetishe

> ,   ,   ,      .


      ,

----------

> ,


          ,    .

----------

[QUOTE=marina55924;53372091]-         -2  ? 
       2, -     ,    2       .   ,             .     ,      ,      ,        ,  ,  ,  =++.    .         ,  :         ,      .      ,      .

----------

> ,    , , ,  ,


    .

----------


## marina55924

,  .     :



> 1.      ,      ,      -2    (  ,   )   .


                     ,     ?  ?  ..,     ,        ,    .    ?           ? 

p.s.     ,  -

----------


## Svetishe

*marina55924*,       "   ",    " ",     .

----------


## Nata27

...    ,        ...   ...     -  ... 10.7     8 ...  ?????[/

----------


## Svetishe

?    ? :      ?  ,          8  ?

----------


## Nata27

...    ...     -           ..       ...          ?

----------


## Svetishe

?         ?       ?

----------


## Nata27

...              ?

----------


## Svetishe

,

----------


## 6

! ,     ..   ,    (((( ,  .  ?
 () -      .
 () -          ().    ,     .
:
1)    :  -003.1 = 1000 . (  -15,  -4)
2)   : -10.01      - 60.01
                              - 19.03      - 60.01 = 200 .

3)   :    .003.2 = 1000 (-15, )
                              . 10.07     . - 10.01 = 200

4)  : . 20 . 60.01 = 500 . 
                               19  . 60.01 
                              . 20  . 10.07 = 200 
                              . 002          = 1000 .
                                       . 003.2 = 1000 .
5) .   .  .62    .90.01 - 
                              .90.03 . 68 
                              . 002  = 1000 .
                               003.1 = 1000 .
6)  :           .____ . 20  .  ? 91.02?     ?? 
1 -    43   90.08 
,       . . .4  .5    43. 
?    ,     ? ..               .       ?
, . 
 , .

----------


## Svetishe

.
   ,  , ?             ?        ,        .


> ..               .


   ?

----------


## 6

.  , , .    .
   .             ,          .  .              .
            .       .

----------


## Svetishe

:Stick Out Tongue:         20-   .
       ,       1.    1.

----------


## 6

!

----------

, ..     "-"..        ?..        ?      -2     -       ?..   ?

----------


## Server56

> ?


 .
,       .
 .
   ,   , ,    .
  -   ,    - "" -  .         .

----------


## Svetishe

.

----------


## 1248

,     :
      ,    ,     ....      ..
     -2      ?

----------


## Svetishe

*1248*,   ,   .   ,        .

----------

> -2      ?


 , -         ,      ,      .   -2        ,      .
        .   .        ,     .         ,     ,   .     .

----------


## Katerrrina

! -.    ,    ( ,    10.01    ,   -19  ,  ,    -29,   ,      ,      ,      20    ).    -  ,    ,       .      .   , ,    .     -.    ,     ,     10.01  ,           -15     .   ,   "  "        -15     10,07  10.01.??  ?       ,   ?   , ??    ,    .

----------


## Server56

-15:
10.7 10.01
   -2,          .           .
     ,   :
08 60
   :
08 10.7

----------


## Katerrrina

.   ,     . -15 ,        ?      ,      ?     1     ?   20 ?

----------


## Server56

:

 1  .
   20 ?

----------


## Katerrrina

,        20 .          08 60.     -2   3   .    .    .

----------


## Server56

?  -?
     08 .
  -2      ""

----------


## Katerrrina

.     1

----------

